
Nintendo’s Sad Struggle for Survival - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/12/super-marios-sorrow/511187/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
DrScump
Dupe.

Original, with 38+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13222087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13222087)

